# Any one got experience of Mr Dimitrios Nikolaou?



## SUNFLOWER378 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, I have been referred to Chelsea and Westminter to see Mr Dimitrios Nikolaou
History of unexplained fertility issues, 3 failed IVF including one at ARGC
Deciding on my options, now 43
CAn anyone help?


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

hi sunflower -
sorry i can't help -
but if you do not get much response from this post, i would try posting on  'new to fertility' thread on first page so everyone can see your post.
Good luck
Morganna xx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I went to Chelsea and Westminster a couple of years ago to his clinic, never got to see him and had a pretty unsatisfactory experience all round.  Was told I was simply too old and DEIVF was my only option but as the waiting lists are so long I should just give up.  Gven that they supposedly specialise in older women it was a bit much as I know they have had lots of success with women older then  me!

Having said that I may have just seen a registrar having a bad day and he is apparently very good.  I know someone who used to work in his clinic before leaving last year after her second child to be a full time mum (which is why I asked my GP for a referral) and she was horrified at my experience and asked me to make a complaint as it is not what Mr Nikolau is like.

I am sure there will be people with good and bad experiences so I would suggest going armed with questions and make your own mind up.

Good luck

Morag


----------



## SUNFLOWER378 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, really appreciate it, i will also post on the new fertility thread


----------

